# Early music



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any lovers here? Here's some Renissance lute:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Yornlig (Mar 4, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


>


+1


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

How about earlier?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

^


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For Love of Early Music


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

I like early polyphony


















Especially music in the _ars subtilior_ style. There's something I love about the interweaving lines that reminds me of the kind of rhythmic playfulness I hear in Elliott Carter's music, and composers like him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's another cool one


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------

